# blended family



## k_georgiadis

_*Blended family*_ (or stepfamily) is defined as a family consisting of two previously married parents and the children of their former marriages. How would you express that in Italian? Una famiglia amalgamata?


----------



## entrapta

Famiglia allargata. I like blended family, so cute!!


----------



## MPino

"Si definisce una famiglia ricostituita quando due adulti formano una nuova famiglia in cui uno di loro o entrambi portano un figlio avuto da una precedente relazione (Barnes 1991)."
http://www.psiconauti.it/Famiglie_Ricostituite.aspx

Decisamente più bello il termine in inglese, concordo!!


----------



## entrapta

Be' si dice anche famiglia allargata,no? Ricostituita suona così freddo (se hai bisogno di una definizione più "tecnica"però va bene).


----------



## MPino

No. "Famiglia allargata" non ha alcuna implicazione che i membri provengano da famiglie precedentemente costituite.
Da Wikipedia: "Una famiglia allargata è una famiglia che non include strettamente il nucleo familiare minimo (madre, padre e figli) ma comprende anche altri elementi della parentela, in genere si intende la convivenza di tre successive generazioni."

Sono d'accordo che il termine "ricostituita" suona decisamente male, ma credo che dobbiamo ringraziare per questo il nostro retaggio culturale che è leggermente 'sospettoso' verso forme di famiglia cosiddette 'alternative'.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thanks. Neither term quite captures the sense of *bringing togethe*r which gives a positive connotation to _blended family._


----------



## MPino

Unfortunately not! I think that a cultural revolution would be required!!! 

I found these  other links. Maybe you want to check them: 
http://www.emotiva-mente.it/terapia...lie_ricomposte_famiglie_ricostituite_roma.htm
http://www.agedo.org/saggio.html (here also a critical discussion of the term)


----------



## entrapta

MPino said:


> Sono d'accordo che il termine "ricostituita" suona decisamente male, ma credo che dobbiamo ringraziare per questo il nostro retaggio culturale che è leggermente 'sospettoso' verso forme di famiglia cosiddette 'alternative'.


Questo tipo di commenti, oltre che essere opinabili, vanno decisamente al di là dello scopo di questo forum. Per cortesia evitiamo giudizi morali o commenti personali. Tra l'altro non sono d'accordo su famiglia allargata, se dai un'occhiata a google esistono migliaia di esempi, lo dicono al tg e se pure è improprio ormai è d'uso comune.


----------



## elena73

Sono d'accordo con Entrapta, nel senso che (anche se magari non è tecnicamente corretto o è 'improprio'), nel linguaggio comune si dice così (visto anche che la famiglia allargata tradizionale è, direi, praticamente scomparsa).


----------



## k_georgiadis

entrapta said:


> Questo tipo di commenti, oltre che essere opinabili, vanno decisamente al di là dello scopo di questo forum. Per cortesia evitiamo giudizi morali o commenti personali. Tra l'altro non sono d'accordo su famiglia allargata, se dai un'occhiata a google esistono migliaia di esempi, lo dicono al tg e se pure è improprio ormai è d'uso comune.



For the record, a blended family is not necessarily the product of a divorce. I know personally a devout Catholic couple whose spouses died at a young age. They were introduced to each other by mutual friends and were later married, forming a wonderful blended family with the children from their first marriages.


----------



## MPino

Very interesting. This description seems to capture the sense that "ricostituita" has in Itialian. The term seems to imply that some parts of a whole got lost or were missing and that now they've been brought together. It is amazing how some words can embody layers of meaning!


----------



## Blackman

Sono d'accordo con Mpino. Quando si usa il termine allargata, non si fa riferimento al caso specifico di ricostituita. Anche nei tg, quando sentiamo allargata, non si sta includendo anche la ricostituita, proprio perché ha una sua definizione specifica. Che poi l'utente televisivo medio non faccia alcuna distinzione e' un'altro paio di maniche. Se trasmettessero un servizio che tratta di famiglie ricostituite, non le chiamerebbero mai allargate.


----------



## entrapta

Ma no davvero. Se parlano di famiglie allargate secondo te cosa intendono? Non parlano di certo di nuclei familiari comprendenti diverse generazioni che come dice elena sono sparite decenni fa.


----------



## Blackman

Questo e' quello che intendi tu. Se ipotizzi la situazione opposta, un servizio che tratta di famiglie ricostituite, al massimo potresti sentire un commento che le paragona alle famiglie allargate.
Io per primo non farei nessuna distinzione, ma questo non significa che non la faccia chi usa il termine scientemente, solo perché non ha precisato: "attenzione, si tratta solo di allargate, non di ricostituite...".


----------



## Lorena1970

I think that, depending on the situation, you should use both "famiglia allargata" and "famiglia ricostituita". A "famiglia allargata" implies a good relationship and sometimes friendship between the previous partner/s and the new partner of one (or both) member of the new couple, and a quite acceptance of the situation by children. Moreover the "new couple's partners" may have divorced but at same time may not be married. A "famiglia ricostituita" refers to a new, married couple that form a new family including children from previous relationships legally belonging only to the new family/parents.
I hope to have been able to explain the concept...


----------



## elena73

Cito da un sito internet "qualunque"
Famiglia allargata
In una ricerca l’Istat ha sottolineato che in Italia ci sono circa mezzo milione di famiglie allargate o ricomposte, cioè coppie coniugate o non sposate in cui almeno uno dei due coniugi ha avuto un matrimonio o una separazione alle spalle.


----------



## Blackman

Vedi, l'Istat già sente la necessita' di una precisazione.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Let's make one thing clear: a blended family does not mean a family that includes other generations (the married couple's parents, aunts, etc.) living in the same house. It means that a man and a woman, who were previously married and who had children, marry each other and form a new family, bringing their respective children to live together with them. For that reason, a blended family is also called a stepfamily. I have just read an article that also gives it a third name: a reconstituted family, which is what MPino has been suggesting.


----------



## elena73

This is clear to us right from the very beginning.  (The old traditional family has become -in the average- extinct in Italy)
Blackman, la precisazione riguarda anche la parola "ricomposta", che è del tutto similare a "ricostituita". Io intendo dire che ricostituita è un po' troppo 'legalese' e che nell'uso comune si usa di più "allargata". Entrpta dice che ci sono un sacco di esempi su google. Confermo!


----------



## Blackman

Ragazzi, siamo alle solite? Google e " si dice" non sono conferme di nulla.
Una cosa e' allargata, un'altra ricomposta/ricostituita. Senz'altro allargata ha una maggiore presa sulla popolazione, ma non possiamo basarci su questo per spazzare via l'altro concetto.


----------



## entrapta

Nessuno lo spazza via ma se vogliamo liquidare allargata con "è sbagliato non si può dire" la responsabilità te la prendi tu. a parte il fatto che come dice Lorena ricostituita o ricomposta lo applicherei allora solo alle coppie che si sono ricostituite legalmente e dunque allargata è più generico. Ma mi sembrano sottigliezze da Istat.


----------



## Lorena1970

So, if this is your case, I agree me too with MPino. The right term is "famiglia ricostituita", as it refers to a legal new family formed by two people that married each other and legally include their previous children in the new family.
I think that "famiglia allargata" implies a more "confused" situation: although it is commonly used, it better may mean a "mixed up family" (!) or "complex (step)family", just in case this does make sense in English....!


----------



## elena73

Io intendevo: sicuramente si può dire in tutti e 2 i modi, però personalmente 'ricostituita' (anche se magari tecnicamente più preciso) mi sembra un po' freddo-legalese. 'allargata' si usa molto nel linguaggio comune. Questo volevo dire.

EDIT: da notare che ho detto LEGALESE, perché il concetto LEGALE è molto più complesso, lì mamma mia si infila nel ginepraio!!!!


----------



## MPino

Ho trovato queste fonti, per chi ha voglia di approfondire il tema!

Sociologia della famiglia:
www.scienzeformazione.unipa.it/doc/378/Famiglia_e_matrimonio.ppt

Diritto della famiglia:
http://appinter.csm.it/incontri/relaz/13875.pdf


----------



## Blackman

Definire famiglia allargata quella ricostituitasi o ricompostasi a seguito di matrimonio tra due persone con figli da precedenti unioni e' sbagliato. Anche a livello concettuale, non si sta allargando nulla, semmai si sta ricomponendo il nucleo familiare tradizionale. Mentre nel caso di allargata, si sta _allargando_, si sta rendendo _elastico_ il concetto di famiglia rispetto a quello tradizionale, non necessariamente il numero dei componenti, per farci entrare ( nel concetto ) anche nuovi legami non previsti dal concetto tradizionale di famiglia.


----------



## Lorena1970

@Elena: indipendentemente dal piacerci o meno o dal "suonare" freddi o meno, i termini non sempre possono essere aleatori e spesso è necessario cercare di trovare una esatta corrispondenza anche se suona "legalese", a maggior ragione quando si parla di argomenti soggetti al Codice Civile, in Italia o all'estero (dove spesso sono più rapidi nel gestire gli aspetti legali e coniare nuovi termini).
Moreover, "blended" (as always English is "conceptual and pragmatic") clearly means, as Kg suggested, "amalgamato" (i.e. put together harmoniously)  while "allargato" means "extended". "famiglia allargata" has a more generic and less clear meaning that "famiglia ricostituita". 
My 2 cents.


----------



## elena73

Concordo con il post nr. 21 di Entrapta. Aggiungo che, seppure improprio, un uso in questa accezione di 'allargata' è innegabile. Sul concetto di includere legalmente i figli precedenti nella nuova famiglia ho forti dubbi legali (anche perchè la patria potestà non può andare persa!!), ma si va off-topic.
Comunque credo che il problema sia in corso di discussione perché il fenomeno è 'relativamente' nuovo. E che ognuno qui ha una parte di ragione.


----------



## entrapta

Soprattutto mi pare che in caso di rottura di una o più precedenti unioni e la formazione di una nuova si stia "allargando" perché se i membri della famiglia vengono ad avere rapporti "familiari" anche con chi faceva parte dei precedenti nuclei familiari. Anche se non c'è coabitazione di tutti i membri è comunque un allargamento dal mio unto di vista.


----------



## Lorena1970

Kg: are you ment "blended family" and "stepfamily" (here and here  )to be synonimous or to refer to two, even if slightly, different situations? The second link I have included seems to differentiate one from the other.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Lorena1970 said:


> Kg: are "blended family" and "stepfamily" synonimous or they refer to two, even if slightly, different situations?



They are synonymous.


----------



## elena73

Ok, ho riletto il post con la richiesta iniziale. Diciamo questo: se uno intende un famiglia che vuole "superare il passato" e ricostituirsi come una nuova unità a se' stante (ma non lo vedo molto realistico, visti i forti legami con persone "esterne", tipo l'altro genitore naturale, che esterno non sarà MAI!!!!!!) va pure bene "famiglia ricostituita". Io ho un buon 60% di amici divorziati (comprese le mie amiche più care) e nella pratica il concetto che mi sembra più simile alle situazioni reali corrisponde alla famiglia "allargata".


----------



## Lorena1970

So if you consider them absolutely synonimous I think that you can use both "famiglia allargata" and "famiglia ricostituita" according to your taste or context: "famiglia allargata" is more generic everyday/popular language (and, despite what said previously, it doesn't necessarily imply a mix of generations, though it could be) and "famiglia ricostituita" legal/psycological jargon.


----------



## elena73

Lorena1970 said:


> So if you consider them absolutely synonimous I think that you can use both "famiglia allargata" and "famiglia ricostituita" according to your taste or context: "famiglia allargata" is everyday/popular language and "famiglia ricostituita" legal/psycological jargon.



Ok. Mi sta bene.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Lorena1970 said:


> So if you consider them absolutely synonimous I think that you can use both "famiglia allargata" and "famiglia ricostituita" according to your taste or context: "famiglia allargata" is more generic everyday/popular language (and, despite what said previously, it doesn't necessarily imply a mix of generations, though it could be) and "famiglia ricostituita" legal/psycological jargon.



Thank you Lorena. A small correction: synon*y*mous, the same as anonymous, homonymous, eponymous, all of which are based on the old Greek word _onyma_ = name.


----------



## Lorena1970

Thanks Kg! ...Yes, I often spell it wrongly due to the 2 "y"...


----------

